
How Long Does It Take Ruby/Node/Go to Linear Search 200MB? - jotto
https://www.jonathanotto.com/linear-search-benchmark
======
programd
Raise your prices. You really don't want the kind of customers who pay
$10/month. Charge $50-$100 and not only will you get a better class of
customer, you'll also need far less of them to get your $10K/month revenue.

